# kids at the kindergarten -:)



## anua (Aug 27, 2006)

These were taken few months ago, at the kindergarten.
Some of you have prolly seen them, cause pics are pretty old, but ive just realised that i havent posted them at TPF yet...
I was helping my friend with an art project - she needed some pics of the kids - so she asked me to take few shots for her.
Kids were nice and they were trying to cooperate making those funny faces all the time, ha ha

So here they are -

1.







2.






3.






4.






5.






6.






7.






8.







9.






10.





comments are welcome, as always-

cheers, 

anj


----------



## Chase (Aug 27, 2006)

That is an absolutely awesome series! Looooooooved it!


----------



## mentos_007 (Aug 27, 2006)

oh myy!!!! so much fun! number 6 is hilarious! great job! Kids are always funny


----------



## anua (Aug 27, 2006)

Thank you Ola and Chase!
Ive had so much fun taking it, and at the end ive been informed by the few very seriously looking girls, that im allowed to come back, cause im part of their 'secret' group now...ha ha-


----------



## DeepSpring (Aug 27, 2006)

you have some really great stuff there

5 is gold


----------



## Alison (Aug 27, 2006)

What a fantastic series! 6-10 are my favorites. I love that kids are pretty much the same around the world. You captured their spirits well


----------



## EBphotography (Aug 27, 2006)

Awesome! I like number 8!


----------



## anua (Aug 28, 2006)

Alison, DeepSpring, EBphotography - thank you! -


----------



## photo gal (Aug 29, 2006)

Wonderful series!!!  : )


----------



## Iron Flatline (Aug 29, 2006)

Man these are great. I take a lot of pics of kids, and find it is difficult to come up with images where all of the kids look fun or interested. In my defense I've been shooting primarily toddlers (mine and the ones that come over to visit) so I hope they will take better direction once they get a little older. 

Really good pictures, good job!


----------



## PNA (Aug 29, 2006)

Do they love being photographed, or what......????

Good shots! I like to one where they're all sitting around the tree, especially the little one with her legs crossed.....so mature like!


----------



## anua (Aug 29, 2006)

thank you , guys! -
Im really happy of your comments,cause im not used to kid's photography - sometimes im taking pics of my sister's kids, but its different to make a connection with kids you dont know at all...
especially with kids...


thank you!

anja


----------



## AudioInjected (Sep 13, 2006)

I really like 1 and 3! They are all great looking shots, though.


----------



## Corry (Sep 13, 2006)

Anja, you really must post more often! These are excellent!


----------



## Antarctican (Sep 13, 2006)

Oh my goodness, what a fun series. Buncha little hams ya had there as subjects. One can't help but smile when looking at those pictures. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## tekzero (Sep 13, 2006)

great series


----------



## newrmdmike (Sep 21, 2006)

super fun, and great job


----------



## chris82 (Sep 21, 2006)

the first one and the last one is my favorit,


----------



## oldnavy170 (Sep 21, 2006)

I love those.  Kids at that age are so much fun.


----------



## newrmdmike (Sep 21, 2006)

SO MUCH FUN!


----------



## Efergoh (Sep 22, 2006)

HA! I love it. I love it when kids ham for the camera.

I love the whole set, but #5 doesn't really feel like it belongs with or jives with the rest of the series. #1 & #8 are the strongest, I think.

#10 is great all by itself as a stand alone. I'd like to see a photo like that hanging in my barber's shop.


----------



## Fate (Sep 22, 2006)

Great shots!! really love 5 and 6. love em!


----------



## THORHAMMER (Sep 24, 2006)

wow, they turn into total HAMs !! when you shoot them...

awsome shots very cool.... Kids are awsome....


----------



## Ab$olut (Sep 24, 2006)

haha I like 10 with the girl in the middle trying to look grown up! great pics


----------



## MommyOf4Boys (Sep 24, 2006)

ohhh i just love 4 and 8..very crisp and great tones and #9 omg that is too friggin cute!!


----------



## Joel (Sep 28, 2006)

nice... 5 is great! how did you b&w it? because the sky looks really cool!


----------



## click!click!lady (Oct 4, 2006)

they are absolutely gorgeous!,,you captured them very well.....mind sharing what iso did u use and what lens?

well done! and thanks for sharing


----------



## AIRIC (Oct 4, 2006)

Sweet series, I'm never dissapointed with your posts.

Eric


----------



## nitefly (Oct 8, 2006)

488 views lol?! looks like the paedos have been out browsing.


----------



## anua (Oct 10, 2006)

sorry for such a late reply, but i havent checked TPF in ages (well, its been few weeks)!
Thank you for so many nice comments, guys! -

Joel, those were taken digitally, than ive turned them into BW in PS - i dont have any special methode - i always try many different ways, cause im not good in PS and im still learning -, usually i turn color pics into a gray mode and than work with it with a curves or channel mixer.

click click lady, thanks! im not sure what iso were those pics, ive taken them some time ago and i dont remember...but im almost sure that they were about 50 iso, cause i always try to take at lowest Iso as possible when i shoot digitally...the noise could be pain in the ass at the higher iso at my camera -
all the pics were taken with Olympus 8080 camera, means that i didnt use any special lens, cause this camera has one lens built in

thank you guys once again, and forgive me my bad english 

anj


----------



## usayit (Oct 24, 2006)

Love the series... #9 had me laughing..


----------



## hobbes28 (Oct 24, 2006)

Funny that I thought I had replied to this thread Anj, I love them all.  They remind me of how much we miss having you around the forum as often.


----------



## CopenKagan (Oct 27, 2006)

I like #1 the best.


----------



## Elli (Oct 28, 2006)

Awesome shots!  You captured their love and enthusiasm for life!


----------



## Personalized Stamp (Oct 28, 2006)

Great pictures!

Since you like pictures like those, if you like take a  look at these as well.

http://thephotoforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=62676


----------

